# Muscle Building Diet (Without Getting Fat)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A muscle building diet is not your normal diet. It’s designed to help you gain weight using a lot of protein rich foods (which are not always cheap food sources). Yes, muscle building diets are not normal.Note: The proper definition of a diet refers to the food choices you make on a daily basis. Whether [...]

*Read More...*


----------

